# Ever find deals on brand new Stihl saws?



## nparch726 (Jul 21, 2009)

I've already decided I'm gonna have a new saw sometime, it's just a matter of pulling the trigger on it and parting with some cash.

Just wondered if you guys ever see sales or special promotions at your local Stihl dealers? I check in with mine quite a bit and the prices sure don't seem to change at all, just wondering if it's worth waiting for a little bit of a sale, or just say f*** it and go buy it?


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Jul 21, 2009)

A few years ago my neighbor got a coupon from stihl that was buy one get the next half off. I asked him how he got it and he said he complaned about a farmboss he had gotten. I guess he got it from the local dearler here, I would ask for ya but he moved last year.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 21, 2009)

*No.*

I have never seen a deal on a brand new Stihl. The seller must be nuts, in debt up to his ears, or starving to death. If not, he probably stole the Stihl.


----------



## laynes69 (Jul 21, 2009)

No, but I have watched the dealer pay 50.00 for a nice used saw, and put it on the shelf for 200.00 It about made me sick.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 21, 2009)

*Know of*

I know of a dealer who has 15 brand new in the box Stihl 440's.

They are paid for by a contractor that has yet to come pick them up.

==================

I figure most any price at all is a deal on these babies because of the 441.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 21, 2009)

smokechase II said:


> I know of a dealer who has 15 brand new in the box Stihl 440's. They are paid for by a contractor that has yet to come pick them up. I figure most any price at all is a deal on these babies because of the 441.


Any idea what he is asking for those 440s? That might be a nice big brother for my 361, especially with a 25" or 28" bar.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jul 21, 2009)

Most any saw at a "pro line" dealer - be it Stihl, Husky, J-red, Dolmar, whatever, is hard to find on sale. Most of the time you will see a "combo" deal with a 290 Stihl/455 Husky, etc. sold with a case, some oil, safety glasses, and such for much less than the sum of the single item price.

Do sales happen? Once in a while, usually on smaller homeowner type saws. Most of the sales I've seen here on bigger saws were $25 or less off, but hey, a buck is a buck.

Best bet is to go to your friendly neighborhood saw shop, tell em what you want, get a price, then negotiate some extra goodies. Sure, some of that is probably built into the price, but the feeling of getting a better deal is still good. I would question the negotiating ability of anyone buying a new saw and not getting at least an extra chain and some oil thrown in.

Wild Thingies, on the other hand, are always going on sale, but still not worth the aggravation!

Steve


----------



## MJR (Jul 21, 2009)

Most sales happen when the truck is parked where it should not be...


----------



## nparch726 (Jul 21, 2009)

Kinda the response I was counting on, there just doesn't seem to be good sales on Stihl, but I'll hafta maybe work on getting a few freebies out of them!

Boy, those MS440's are sounding pretty nice if they happen to have a deal on them! I wasn't thinking quite that big, but my mind could be changed!!


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jul 21, 2009)

Here in the great white north the manufactures usually have saws on promotion in the fall. Some good deals to be had aswell as the extras thrown in. I am suprised that they dont do the same thing south of the border.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah, Stihl seems to run sales across Canada, but not down here. 
My local chain of John Deere dealers had a 10% off sale a few months ago, I can't remember if it was on all Stihl equipment or just the saws, but $60 off on a 361 would be a nice deal.


----------



## hardy steve (Jul 21, 2009)

I just picked up a new Stihl from farm and home. About every 4-5 months they run a 20% off anything but atv and tractors.Saved me about 71.00 on a farm boss.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Jul 21, 2009)

My local dealer gets a factory promo display/truck with discounts.


----------



## myzamboni (Jul 22, 2009)

Frank Boyer said:


> My local dealer gets a factory promo display/truck with discounts.



When?, because I'd drive over the hill to check it out.


----------



## smokechase II (Jul 22, 2009)

*Don't know*

*"Any idea what he is asking for those 440s? That might be a nice big brother for my 361, especially with a 25" or 28" bar."*

=================

The store is of high ethic and would not sell again what it has already sold once.

There may be a possibility of buying the saws from the purchaser.


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 22, 2009)

Never seen any deals in Stihl/Husky prices in over 30 years of chain saw use...they may throw in a few extra loops or a file. That's about it.


----------



## woodshed (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't they have some promotion on 170's last year, like $150 or something? I know of a local dealer that bought another dealers inventory and was blowing it all out at dealer cost, almost pulled the trigger on a 460 for $750, 660 was more like $900, also had some 260 Pro's and one 361 but I didn't ask about price as I had just bought my first 346XP. This may or may not of been legit, not sure how Stihl's dealer agreement works but I saw the saws (pun intended) and they were real and in a Stihl dealers possession. Here's my original post on the subject. They are all long gone now. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=92353

Scott


----------



## woodshed (Jul 22, 2009)

Buy a stove, get a discount program: http://www.stihlusa.com/fireplace/

Scott


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Jul 22, 2009)

Coupon in the fall

Depending upon the dealer participation I usually get a coupon for around $25 on any Stihl product with a serial number over $299 retail. I'm almost positive this is a joint Stihl and dealer promo as the coupon is specific to that dealer only.

The only other promo I know of is Jonsereds' "Bag and Drag" promotion. That too is usually in the fall.

Take Care


----------



## MishMouse (Jul 22, 2009)

What I did was compared the price of 2 Stihl dealerships, and took the one that gave me the best deal. Which turned out to be our local John Deere dealership out of Wadena. He also sold me a case for the saw at cost.


----------



## JJuday (Jul 22, 2009)

The local dealer in Kendallville IN has what they call sawdust days in the second week of October every year and among many things they will do deals on year end close out items. They also do chain sharpening for 50 cents a piece and will even bar rails on the cheap. The best part is the massive pile of logs they bring in to demo saws, and that is the best time to check one out. I don't know of any other Stihl dealer locally that does that sort of promotion. Something to check into though.


----------



## MishMouse (Jul 22, 2009)

woodshed said:


> Buy a stove, get a discount program: http://www.stihlusa.com/fireplace/
> 
> Scott




Now that is a good deal, use this along with the tax credit for buying a qualifying stove and this turns out to be a real sweet offer.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 22, 2009)

I got on my first saw a 20% discount! It was a store that has a promo 2x per year 20% of on everything. The problem was i wasn't there at the right time so the salesguy offered to call me when the promo day was and he did! The only problem was that i was 400 miles away! So this extremly nice guy says no problem he will buy it and i will refund him the money! Now think about forthcomming!!! btw it was a Stihl 180.

7


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 22, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> I got on my first saw a 20% discount! It was a store that has a promo 2x per year 20% of on everything. The problem was i wasn't there at the right time so the salesguy offered to call me when the promo day was and he did! The only problem was that i was 400 miles away! So this extremly nice guy says no problem he will buy it and i will refund him the money! Now think about forthcomming!!! btw it was a Stihl 180.
> 
> 7



Hey, you're pretty close to the mother ship, being from Austria. Don't suppose they have a factory outlet shop or something. That'd be really swell!


----------



## JAL (Jul 22, 2009)

Swamp Yankee said:


> Coupon in the fall
> 
> Depending upon the dealer participation I usually get a coupon for around $25 on any Stihl product with a serial number over $299 retail. I'm almost positive this is a joint Stihl and dealer promo as the coupon is specific to that dealer only.
> 
> ...



I got my 2171 on the "Bag and Drag" promotion. Dragged in a DOA Crapsman for $50 off.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 22, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Hey, you're pretty close to the mother ship, being from Austria. Don't suppose they have a factory outlet shop or something. That'd be really swell!


Austria houses the best skiers in the entire world. They define the word, "ski", and the mountains there are beautiful--perhaps only matched by Switzerland.


----------



## fishercat (Jul 23, 2009)

*i never pay sticker at my dealer.*

i have noticed some deal andsome don't
same with some Husky dealers.


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 23, 2009)

Wood Doctor said:


> Austria houses the best skiers in the entire world. They define the word, "ski", and the mountains there are beautiful--perhaps only matched by Switzerland.



Here in NH, it was the Scandinavians who introduced skiing as an important sport in the early 1900s. By the '20s and 30s, Norse ski instructors were giving lessons to millions of city dwellers who came to the White Mountains on so-called ski trains that ran from NYC & Boston to grand hotels.

Not to detrace from the Austrians, but it looks like the Norse (going waaaay back to Viking times) also defined skiing  :

ski (n.) 
from Norw. ski, related to O.N. skið "snowshoe," lit. "stick of wood," cognate with O.E. scid "stick of wood," obs. Eng. shide; O.H.G. skit, Ger. Scheit "log," from P.Gmc. *skid- "to divide, split," from PIE base *skei- "to cut, split" (see shed (v.)).


----------



## MishMouse (Jul 23, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Not to detrace from the Austrians, but it looks like the Norse (going waaaay back to Viking times) also defined skiing  :
> 
> ski (n.)
> from Norw. ski, related to O.N. skið "snowshoe," lit. "stick of wood," cognate with O.E. scid "stick of wood," obs. Eng. shide; O.H.G. skit, Ger. Scheit "log," from P.Gmc. *skid- "to divide, split," from PIE base *skei- "to cut, split" (see shed (v.)).



Speaking of Vikings..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R53BOQWiCiE


----------



## jsd176 (Jul 23, 2009)

There is a dealer in New Hampshire that is selling saws for $25 over deal cost. I called just to see, sounds pretty good. You can get 361 with 20" bar for $525 I think. The dealer I use in PA gave me 5% off on my FS 130 for paying cash. Same with my 361.


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 23, 2009)

jsd176 said:


> There is a dealer in New Hampshire that is selling saws for $25 over deal cost. I called just to see, sounds pretty good. You can get 361 with 20" bar for $525 I think. The dealer I use in PA gave me 5% off on my FS 130 for paying cash. Same with my 361.



Have a name - or at least a town? Not too many licensed dealers in our small state, so I'd be able to deduce it pretty easily.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jul 23, 2009)

woodbooga said:


> Hey, you're pretty close to the mother ship, being from Austria. Don't suppose they have a factory outlet shop or something. That'd be really swell!



Sorry never heard of an factory outlet! BTW I'd have to travel to the US to get to a factory outlet!  To be honest you'd be shocked what saws cost overhere. If you know german prices add 10% for Austria! 
A Stihl 180 without any bells&wistles average 260€ = 370$!!!
A Stihl 260 700€ = 1000$!!! 
Please be queit and happy about your prices!!!

7


----------



## woodbooga (Jul 23, 2009)

7sleeper said:


> A Stihl 260 700€ = 1000$!!!
> Please be queit and happy about your prices!!!
> 
> 7



Wow. That's $950 more than I spent on my 041. 

I'll be quiet now.


----------



## jsd176 (Jul 23, 2009)

Check out Craigslist under New Hampshire. Enter Stihl in the search bar. It was an equipment rental shop.


----------



## STANG302 (Jul 23, 2009)

The budy i cut wood with just picked up a ms170. Not a pro saw by any means. But for $150 out the door with an extra chain bran spanking new. It'll make a great triming saw. And a spare for when he jams his 390xp in a tree!


----------



## mickeyd (Jul 23, 2009)

there was an add in a New hampshire craigs list for saws at dealer cost.
must have been going out of bidness.
I didnt respond . 

MD


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jul 23, 2009)

Finding brand new Stihl saws that somebody wants to unload at a cheap price is like trying to find big teets on a strong bull.


----------



## jsd176 (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm in PA but I was curious how good of deal it would be so I called up. It was about $100 off a 361 w/ 20" bar, plus you don't have to pay sales tax. That's a 6% savings right off the top for me.


----------

